# Need Recommendation



## jjfan (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm considering buying the CDs below, but I could only buy 1 for now. Which one do you suggest for me to pick?
























Thanks.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Based solely on the works, I would purchase the Mendelssohn /Bruch CD. If you haven't heard those, you're in for a treat!


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

I haven't heard any of those CDs, but if I were to choose one, I would go for the violin concerti (Kyung Wha Chung), because, a. I'm a VC-Freak , and b. I have heard the same team (Chung/Dutoit) perform the Tchaikovsky concerto, and it was full of energy and virtuosity. (I assume this CD is as good.)


----------



## jjfan (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks guys. =)


----------

